# Wow !



## smkl1 (Nov 22, 2013)

One thousand Hercule42-60 sold .
Satisfaction= 99%

Thanks
Hercule42-60.com Midisu.com


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

smkl1 said:


> One thousand Hercule42-60 sold .
> Satisfaction= 99%
> 
> Thanks
> Hercule42-60.com Midisu.com


Hell, I can't believe you've only sold one thousand. 
It's a must have for hanging walls solo.
I love mine.:yes:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I agree 100% PA. I know it's not for everyone but it sure helps me out.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Have had one for several years. Well built and works great!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Now I've seen everything. I can just see a guy fiddle freaking around with this time waster.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> Now I've seen everything. I can just see a guy fiddle freaking around with this time waster.


Would this be to complicated for you to fiddle freaking around with 
Or can you lift a 12' and hold it tight to the ceiling while you tack off with no effort by yourself ? :blink:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uyxpe5s0VTU


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Mudstar said:


> Would this be to complicated for you to fiddle freaking around with
> Or can you lift a 12' and hold it tight to the ceiling while you tack off with no effort by yourself ? :blink:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uyxpe5s0VTU


Waste of time. I'm 6'-2" and I can cradle the sheet in my left arm and shove it up. In my prime I could one lick the top nails. Working together we'd prep 2 sheets and top nail the first. Walk it to the wall and drop the back sheet controlling its fall with our knees and then hang the top sheet. We hung the ceilings complete and anything on the walls 96" and over and then split up. 88 12's was wages and we'd get that in 6 hours or less. 

Good ideas like Rick's stilt stick I approve of. This is a time waster. I can see lifts and even this as a helper for those that work by themselves.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> Waste of time. I'm 6'-2" and I can cradle the sheet in my left arm and shove it up. In my prime I could one lick the top nails. Working together we'd prep 2 sheets and top nail the first. Walk it to the wall and drop the back sheet controlling its fall with our knees and then hang the top sheet. We hung the ceilings complete and anything on the walls 96" and over and then split up. 88 12's was wages and we'd get that in 6 hours or less.
> 
> Good ideas like Rick's stilt stick I approve of. This is a time waster. I can see lifts and even this as a helper for those that work by themselves.


Well I look at it this way. Its all effort to sling and piece of rock in place, if its 2 or a one man show this extra arm has saved my energy to be used some where else. Hands down, I have no back pains, do you ?


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

I have one. use it when i hanging by myself. I have torn my rotary cuff..so this helps


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Most our homes have cornice so we install bottom sheet on 10mm Packers and then the top sheet 
I do the same process if we are fixing tight just do the walls before the ceiling then you can but the ceiling into the wall 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Waste of time. I'm 6'-2" and I can cradle the sheet in my left arm and shove it up._ *In my prime I could one lick the top nails.*_ Working together we'd prep 2 sheets and top _*nail*_ the first. Walk it to the wall and drop the back sheet controlling its fall with our knees and then hang the top sheet. We hung the ceilings complete and anything on the walls 96" and over and then split up. 88 12's was wages and we'd get that in 6 hours or less.
> 
> Good ideas like Rick's stilt stick I approve of. This is a time waster. I can see lifts and even this as a helper for those that work by themselves.


Nails are unacceptable anymore . I miss the days of nailing tops but that method went out in the early 2000's. I don't know any builders that will allow nailing drywall, even on perimeters.
That's why I got this tool. Any size sheet, even 54"x 14' solo,,, no problem.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Most our homes have cornice so we install bottom sheet on 10mm Packers and then the top sheet
> I do the same process if we are fixing tight just do the walls before the ceiling then you can but the ceiling into the wall
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You guys have it easy over there. No poly, no field screws, no top angle to finish and Coopers :drink:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Mudstar said:


> You guys have it easy over there. No poly, no field screws, no top angle to finish and Coopers :drink:


No poly in Aus? What is used in place?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

What's polly?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Aussiecontractor said:


> What's polly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


(poly)urethane vapor barrier


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> No poly in Aus? What is used in place?


We don't use vapour barrier as it is not cold enough to need it. Our homes are wrapped on the outside with sisal paper, then insulation batts in the walls. The same on the roof, sisal under the tiles or corry, and batts on the drywall.


----------



## smkl1 (Nov 22, 2013)

*99%satisfaction*

You and MrWillys are the 1% missing.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

smkl1 said:


> You and MrWillys are the 1% missing.


 You're the one who came on here to pimp your product and you got my honest opinion. Grow a pair and deal with it. I'm not the 1% but rather the majority. These one horse outfits that pretend to hang board are really finishers who can't find a hangar. No pro hangar plays with this so get over it.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gazman said:


> *We don't use vapour barrier as it is not cold enough to need it.* Our homes are wrapped on the outside with sisal paper, then insulation batts in the walls. The same on the roof, sisal under the tiles or corry, and batts on the drywall.


That's it right there. Here we have climate zones and where Moore lives in climate zone 4 vapor barrier is not required. However, PA, MLD, Myself and all of the Canucks are required to have it. Some use visqueen (AKA poly) and others allow Kraft faced insulation.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> You're the one who came on here to pimp your product and you got my honest opinion. Grow a pair and deal with it. I'm not the 1% but rather the majority. These one horse outfits that pretend to hang board are really finishers who can't find a hangar. No pro hangar plays with this so get over it.


45 boards a day no problem including lids best boarders are finishers......


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Mudstar said:


> 45 boards a day no problem including lids best boarders are finishers......


Finishing my own board is pretty easy going


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> 45 boards a day no problem including lids best boarders finish their own work.....



I fixed it for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

smkl1 said:


> You and MrWillys are the 1% missing.


The rate of those unemployed is much higher than that.


----------



## aschnit (Jul 8, 2009)

So simple. Genius in simplicity really. How do you get one?


----------



## smkl1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hercule42-60.com or Midisu.com


----------



## Custom Drywall (Jun 23, 2015)

I use a drywall lift for ceilings or anything higher than 8ft. Everything else i hang manually. I can handle a 16ft sheet by myself IF it covers the whole wall as i can not see how the ends butt in a longer room. I can see the fuctionally of this tool for the "older" guys looking to ease the beating on the body. I would have this in my truck for the day the help drinks too much the night before and never shows up hahahaha Oh and i learned hang in a company that babied the finishers. So finishing behind me is a cake walk. I love it!


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Custom Drywall said:


> I use a drywall lift for ceilings or anything higher than 8ft. Everything else i hang manually. I can handle a 16ft sheet by myself IF it covers the whole wall as i can not see how the ends butt in a longer room. I can see the fuctionally of this tool for the "older" guys looking to ease the beating on the body. I would have this in my truck for the day the help drinks too much the night before and never shows up hahahaha Oh and i learned hang in a company that babied the finishers. So finishing behind me is a cake walk. I love it!


Not worth doing a 16' sheet yourself superman. Not saying you cant. But Your spine isnt a fan.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Custom Drywall said:


> I can see the fuctionally of this tool for the "*older*" guys looking to ease the beating on the body./QUOTE]
> 
> I guess I'd better get one!! :whistling2:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Wimpy65 said:


> Custom Drywall said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the fuctionally of this tool for the "*older*" guys looking to ease the beating on the body./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Shelwyn said:


> Wimpy65 said:
> 
> 
> > Show us a picture haha I want to see a person carry 4 buckets hahah
> ...


----------



## Custom Drywall (Jun 23, 2015)

I am only 29. I don't think I am superman by any means. I visit the chiropractor every few months for alignments. I have carried 4 buckets before and it is so not worth it!!!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

How the hell can you carry 4 buckets of mud?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Aussiecontractor said:


> How the hell can you carry 4 buckets of mud?


I'm thinking any man that could lift 60 Kg's with one hand would be able too with two


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Weight wasn't the issue was more the logistics I was interested in 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Weight wasn't the issue was more the logistics I was interested in


What where you thinking he used a little red wagon


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

That's what i would do..... But no that's not what I said 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

The mechanics of 4 buckets at a time isn't too difficult. Just have 2 handles in each hand. Try it with empty buckets, it's pretty straight-forward. The problem, of course, is the 244+ pounds of weight. 

I think I like Mudstar's suggestion of the little red wagon. :thumbsup:

We really need to drop this whole discussion though, before I feel compelled to demonstrate. Apparently, even at 50 years old, I still struggle with the urge to prove that it can be done. I would like to think I matured beyond that, but... :blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wimpy65 said:


> The mechanics of 4 buckets at a time isn't too difficult. Just have 2 handles in each hand. Try it with empty buckets, it's pretty straight-forward. The problem, of course, is the 244+ pounds of weight.
> 
> I think I like Mudstar's suggestion of the little red wagon. :thumbsup:
> 
> We really need to drop this whole discussion though, before I feel compelled to demonstrate. Apparently, even at 50 years old, I still struggle with the urge to prove that it can be done. I would like to think I matured beyond that, but... :blink:


I ...back in the day !! Picked sheetrock up with my teeth ... I'd stand on a center block and lean over to lift a 4x12 a foot of the floor. It got a lot of kicks from the supply guys and the guys I was hanging with...but wouldn't suggest it !! I paid for that chit a few times! :yes:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> I ...back in the day !! Picked sheetrock up with my teeth ... I'd stand on a center block and lean over to lift a 4x12 a foot of the floor. It got a lot of kicks from the supply guys and the guys I was hanging with...but wouldn't suggest it !! I paid for that chit a few times! :yes:


I seem to remember doing this myself. Aren't we dumb when we're young?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Aren't we dumb when we're young?


I'm still doing drywall. Doesn't say ask that much for my mental state right now either.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I bought a crudy 15 dollar dollie http://www.harborfreight.com/material-handling/dollies.html. It has four wheels connected with 4 pieces of wood and in a square shape. So I screwed on a peice of plywood a little bigger in size and use a rope to pull it. Really speeds up moving buckets of mud.

We're collectively started calling it the dog.


----------

